# MAGLITE 3D BULB, WHAT VOLTAGE CURRENT.



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 18, 2006)

what is the normal voltage and current for an standard 3D maglite bulb.

as it only says 3 cell on the bulb.

I am looking for an 3.6 volt bulb at 0.5 and 0.9amp for use in a BCS Powerstik 8AA.

thanks.

John.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Sep 18, 2006)

The standard (Krypton) Mag 3D lamp should be equivalent to a KPR103.

KPR103 spec is 3.6V .75A. If you have any doubts about the Mag bulb, KPR103 should be easily available.

Mark


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 18, 2006)

thanks for the response.

as i said i am looking for some 3.6volt 0.5 and 0.9amp PR bulbs.

this is voltage and current of the two included bulbs with the BCS Powerstik 8AA.

I am hoping i can use standard bulbs with it if i can match the voltage and current normaly used.

does anybody know.

thankyou.

John.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## AshA4 (Sep 18, 2006)

I responded to your other post Tinder. I use both a mag 2 cell and 3 cell with the powerstik and both work fine. 2 cell's a little brighter of course but may not last as long. YMMV


----------

